# Deer Lease Openings -Mertzon Tx.



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

-5-6 spots out of 16 open
-$2,200 plus elect.
-4,500 acres
-Family and guests welcome (hunt off your quota)
-1-4yr old or older trophy,1 cull ,does per TPWD rules
-Year around use and access
-Water and elect. for your RV
- Bow and gun
-4 deer cleaning station and game cooler 
-Cabin with full amenities ( for gathering,cooking,&bathing) may be used for temporary lodging during the off season should you decide to take your RV home during the off season


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Can you post up some pics of the bucks yall have taken from the lease??

Thanks


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

Some pics of deer that our household have taken.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some nice bucks...Thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wish I was in the market for a place......I'm huntin the panhandle this year.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

4 spots left


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

my name is Ed you can call me at 214-236-7699


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

A few more pics


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I still have 4 spots available.


----------



## tlev (Aug 5, 2011)

2200 per hunter


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, $2,200 per hunter.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

dang, wish I did not have a place this year. Next year looking for a place for 4 folks for sure. Nice


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

hy my name is Jim sounds like great place how far for Houston call me please 7132407260


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

*sound good*

and looks good would like to talk call please 7132407260


----------



## jimtomp21 (May 29, 2009)

looks like great please call please management mind hunter looking for same what would be distant from Houston call or reply 7132407260


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I used Yahoo Maps and from H town to this place is 6 hrs, 380 miles. Now you know, it appears to be a little south of San Angelo


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

PM sent to Jim


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

We hunted in mertzon for a long time killer place


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it is a great place to hunt I have been here for 15 years.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I still have 4 spots open.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I am going to the lease Labor Day weekend if anyone wants to go and look at the place.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

The deer are still looking good here despite the drought,wer have water on three locations on this lease.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I now have two spots open.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I now have just one opening.


----------

